
The science behind the perfect discus throw - dwightgunning
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2018-04-11/dani-stevens-quest-to-throw-70-metres-in-discus/9555326
======
lerchmo
Much better reference example
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gg1QUvsC7Yc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gg1QUvsC7Yc)

